# The Accident and Subsequent Car Rental Debacle



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I did it good this time...
While travelling home last night, some lady decided to make a left out of McDonalds (without signaling and without the right of way) into oncoming traffic where she then proceeded to stop, blocking the eastbound lane. The car I was behind slammed on his brakes. I hit mine and skidded about 10-15 feet before I hit him going about 25. No one was hurt, thank God. I got a ticket for following to close. I deserve it, I know better... Anyway, so my little 94 Civic is toast [sniff]. I pranged it. 
Obviously, I need to rent a car (@$300 per week), so I call Enterprise. Damnit! :finger: 10 minutes on hold with the receiver stuck to my head and I had to hang up.
*Enterprise. We'll Pick You Up (Unless You're on Hold...) *
BTW, never look online to rent a car, all you'll get is the same Orbitz blitz on every page, might as well just use your phone book...
sorry for the rant,
8)


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i was wondering how bad the front end damage is ......my mom has a 91 accord hit a deer and messed up front end radiator hood radiator supports bumper i fixed it in a day .....might be an easy to fix for ya ....if you dont have full covereage.....then second thought bro hit a 84 ford and totally fried his neon whole front clips needs to be changed ........just a thought if dont have full coverage.....and sorry to hear about the accident and good thing no one was hurt ......hang in there with the rental .....take the insurance also and NO TAIL GAITING :::::giving an evil look:::::::::


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is a fine example of the old chestnut, "At least you have your health." If someone had been hurt, your headaches would just be beginning and getting a rental car would be the least of your problems. This is coming from someone who knows all too well what you're going through. I have all the documentation with insurance companies, rental car places (Enterprise) body shops and doctor bills to prove it. Keep your chin up, bud. It could have been much worse.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

You could put the car in your haunt! Have someone underneath it and have like the lights flash and the horn go off when they walk by! Just a thought I saw it at a local pro haunted house by us.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Kevin242 - I'm glad you're OK and nobody was hurt. Sin is right about the headaches beginning if there were injuries. I always laugh at all the insurance and rental car commercials because I think they're full of ****. I haven't had one insurance company and/or car rental place give me the service they brag about. 

P.S. Stop driving too close!!! Being up someone's ass is not always a good thing!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

ShadyHallows said:


> You could put the car in your haunt! Have someone underneath it and have like the lights flash and the horn go off when they walk by! Just a thought I saw it at a local pro haunted house by us.


Now that turning trash into treasure!!!!!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Da Weiner man dude we have dealt with allstate for years and had no problems what so ever lots of people call them allstab but i guess its just the people here or what we have never had a problem with insurance companies......when people say they are full of **** i have to say to myself why do they say that ? and just b/c front end is bashed doesnt make it trash .....keep these cars out of junk yard get fixed


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Krypt...my friend...that last post made absolutely no sense.  :googly:


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i guess i needed to say we use allstate for insurance company and we have nothing but good things to say about them ! yay! some call them allstab b/c they dont like them very well but i cant see that........better?  i confused my self on that one....


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm very sorry this happened to you kevin242. This is the type of accident where people can really get hurt and problems just multiply, so I'm glad you don't have to worry about that at least. Still, it's a huge pain in the butt so don't worry about ranting, I'd want to, especially over that lady stopping cold. Did she get a ticket too?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I do agree with you about getting the cars fixed Kryptonoff. It seems a lot of the companies just want to trash them anymore instead of fixing them. I am also glad that you get good service from your company. You are very lucky. I have not been that lucky myself when it comes to accidents - the accidents that have happened to me weren't even my fault and I have a good driving record and have never been dishonest with my company and I still got the shaft.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

which insurance company do you go through? is it one of the so called leading ones out there or one i wouldnt know of?

theres some around here and .......here how the conversation would prolly go

i needs to come down there and gets me some pictures of wrecked car to show my bossmen so we can get you back on road'n'stuff by the way i from jarju"georgia" i fittin to leave right now...but on his way he triped on some bobware "barbwire" 

dont go through those companies they dont do very well ...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We were dealing with Parkway Insurance Company. We are currently with Mercury Insurance Company. We have not had a problem with Mercury and have had no accidents to report to date. (knock on wood). 

I think when accidents occur that is when it becomes clear what the insurance companies can do for ya. Being from New Jersey, a lot of the insurance companies left the state and didn't want to deal with us Jerseyians there for a while so we had to take what was available at the time. A lot of them are starting to take on New Jersey residents again. I hope this makes a difference.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have to say my insurance company (the one with the cute lizard thats not available in NJ) has been great so far. I've been with them for 12 years and have never been in an accident (until now), so hopefully my rates won't go up too much... 
Thanks a lot you guys, you've really helped me feel better about this. I got my rental and all they had was a convertable... sweet! 
Now to find a new car, perhaps I'll have a Fit, not an epilleptic one, the Honda variety.
8)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about it all Kevin, but as the old pilots joke goes, any landing you can walk away from is a good one. Sounds like you should be looking into that hearse for sale down in florida.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually, Kevin has the right idea where the Honda is concerned. Hurricane season is upon the Sunshine state and you haven't lived until you've had to wait in a line two miles long just to get ten dollars worth of petrol. The more fuel efficient the car in Florida, the better!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I still say go for the prop


----------

